# Trout to 28, Deep Cover Reds



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* *Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Fishing continues strong as freshwater inflows flush the fishery and consolidate bait and predators alike. We haven't somehow "produced" a bunch of Trout relative to last year. However, they can no longer be spread to the four corners of our bay sytems and that's the difference between hyper salinated versus fresh eco systems.

Of late, wade fishing has been more predictable and a lot of fun as the temperature gauge spikes up. Full limits of Trout to 28" (released) have been coming to hand. Redfish have been pretty scarse even by airboat with elevated tides offering them plenty of nooks and crannies to crawl in to. We'll see action on Redfish pick up as water levels stabilize toward season norms but that's going to be a ways off with the big push of water from Bill.

It's tough to predict salinity levels with Bill pushing in since recent reports have freshwater lines 60 miles offshore. Possibly we'll start to get a better mix pushing over shell reefs soon.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

and a few more.


----------

